# bettas like the dark?



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

i read from a website that bettas don't really like the light.
i don't know if it's just my fish, but he looks lethargic without light shining on him. all he does is swim by the walls of his tank and doesn't respond to his reflection. but when the light is on, he's active.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's more of a myth with slight fact behind it.

They think that bettas, live in dark murky water ALL the time and NEVER get light and therefore they are "sensitive" to light.
I've never met a betta who hates the light. 'Lest I get a vampiric one :lol:
Light on during the day, light off during the night. Give them some source of light... whether a window, UV hood light, a lamp, blue light, or regular tank light... Bettas do like the light  certain light colors, will also change their colors (visually) so keep that in mind


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bettas do need light. In fact direct morning sunlight is very good for them. The best light is sunlight or ... UV(?) light - (not sure what they're called). At least 15 minutes (minimum) of direct morning sun is best. Way in the past my bettas were always inactive at night, regardless whether lighted or not. They hardly move, eat or flare. But nowadays bettas will remain active at night if given light.... don't know why.

On the other hand during the day they will remain active although kept in the dark. Darkness often gives them more self esteem and will make them more aggressive. BUT they will eventually become lethargic if they never get light.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, UV  it's a mimic of sunlight. I have 2 tanks near 2 areas of sunlight, another one will be upstairs there too, and the rest of them still have sunlight because of where I positioned them. Often you can see the cycle they have, because some in the morning are still sleepy :lol: and late at night they'll calm down more. not all will - however.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

indjo said:


> Bettas do need light. In fact direct morning sunlight is very good for them. The best light is sunlight or ... UV(?) light - (not sure what they're called). At least 15 minutes (minimum) of direct morning sun is best. Way in the past my bettas were always inactive at night, regardless whether lighted or not. They hardly move, eat or flare. But nowadays bettas will remain active at night if given light.... don't know why.
> 
> On the other hand during the day they will remain active although kept in the dark. Darkness often gives them more self esteem and will make them more aggressive. BUT they will eventually become lethargic if they never get light.


Indjo, I'm curious as to why you say bettas need direct sunlight. Everything I've heard about fish and fishkeeping tends to indicate that very few fish like direct light due to the biology of their eyes. I'd like to know your source.


----------



## DisneyBettas (Jan 20, 2012)

My boys (Chip and Dale) seem to enjoy the sunlight in the mornings, but they get antsy if I turn off their hood lights at night (afraid of the dark maybe?). My lil girl (Minnie) prefers her light off almost all the time and was never too thrilled with being near the windows. I moved Minnie to the far side of the counter/bar away from the windows and put the boys closer. All in all they seem happier this way (when Dale isn't sick). 
I think it is more a trial and error between you and your babies. Happy hunting.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a good way to put it  it is true that fish have their own preferance sometimes. Some of my bettas used to be so lethargic without the light on, and once it was on they were ready to roll :lol: others, never seemed to care.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

thekoimaiden said:


> Indjo, I'm curious as to why you say bettas need direct sunlight. Everything I've heard about fish and fishkeeping tends to indicate that very few fish like direct light due to the biology of their eyes. I'd like to know your source.


My sources are experience and comparison to other breeders/betta hobbyists. I'm not sure whether they (betta) like it or not (IMO they prefer rather darker places), but sunlight is good for their health. Those that do not get sunlight are more vulnerable towards diseases. I don't know of any scientific article that discusses this.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay. Thanks! I was just curious. I like learning stuff for the sake of learning stuff.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

indjo said:


> My sources are experience and comparison to other breeders/betta hobbyists. I'm not sure whether they (betta) like it or not (IMO they prefer rather darker places), but sunlight is good for their health. Those that do not get sunlight are more vulnerable towards diseases. I don't know of any scientific article that discusses this.


to add to this .. UV rays are used to sterilize things .. for example 3D glasses you get at movie theaters .. they are sterilized using UV lights .. which in theory these same UV lights (or direct sunlight) could be sterilizing the microscopic baddies that grow in water .. which could be the contributing factor as to why fish that are exposed to at least a little UV lighting are less vulnerable towards diseases .. 

also .. the way that i sterilize my aquarium equipment after a vinegar/salt scrub downand hot water rinse rinse rinse .. is to let them sit out in the sun all day

though .. too much exposure to UV rays .. could lead to cancer .. not sure about cancer in bettas .. but goldfish can get cancer .. so i can only theorize that bettas can too .. (if bettas are immune to cancer .. then there may be a breakghrough in cancer research if they studied bettas and their resistance to cancer .. but that's just wishful thinking ^_^)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That explains why in a UV lighted tank, there were no illnesses from my weaker bettas, yet in a normal blah lighting, the weaker bettas were not immune to diseases o.o COOL =D


----------



## DisneyBettas (Jan 20, 2012)

HatsuneMiku I am in love with your profile picture.


----------

